# Time perception and schizophrenia



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Found some stuff on the internet. I'm freaking out and obsessing again.

_Time perception of 10 schizophrenic patients, 10 nonschizophrenic patients, and 10 normal subjects was compared. The method of estimation was used for four intervals ranging from 5 sec. to 120 sec.; the subject was required to perform a certain task until the experimenter stopped the subject and then to estimate the length of time spent working on the particular task. The results show significant differences between schizophrenics and other subjects in the judgment of 5-sec. intervals. The results partially confirm previous findings and suggest other possible trends not previously reported._

_Time perception has long been known to be impaired in schizophrenia. Moreover, recent neuropsychological theories have postulated abnormalities of cognitive motor control in schizophrenia. However, the intersection of these two topics has rarely been studied, and it is unclear what role subjects' own actions may play in the construction of subjective time representation. The present experiment compared the performance of 19 patients with schizophrenia and 24 normal controls in a timing judgment task. The results show that patients bind two consecutive movements more strongly than controls. This anomaly could play a role in the subjective pathological experiences of patients._

_Peak Procedure (Time Perception)
ADHD, schizophrenia, depression and other psychiatric and neurodegenerative disorders affect time perception and the processes that underlie steady state performance in a temporal task, such as attention, motivation, and short and long term memory. This test uses an appetitive reward delivered at a fixed time to food-deprived mice to assess their ability to learn and reproduce this temporal response._

DEFINITELY don't have ADHD.
Probably needless to say, I'm freaking out.
There's soo much more information on it. Google it if you're interested. I need to get out of the house and away from the computer before I have a heart attack.

fuckfuck fuck fuck fuckfuck.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

You're okay; don't worry. I have a few friends who were diagnosed as schizo-affective and you're not that. No way. I've read too many of your posts -- I know better. Besides schizophrenics don't know they're having trouble many times. To be fully cognizant of the idea that you're not right, or going crazy, is indicative of perhaps acute hypochondrias, but schizophrenia? No.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Just to give this thread a positive point, 1A, where the HELL is that sig quote from?!

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## theatreSpell (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah, sometimes reading these post starts to freak me out. don't over think things guys!


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

mrmole said:


> where the HELL is that sig quote from?!
> 
> Brilliant :lol:


It is good, isn't it?! Your sig. about following around paranoids is hysterical too!

That quote is from the movie "40 Year Old Virgin."

The film has tons of great lines.

More quotes from that movie are here.

David: You know how I know you're gay? You have a rainbow bumper sticker on your car that says, "I like it when balls are in my face." 
Cal: That's gay?


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

I somehow think that almost ANY mental condition causes different time perception.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

poonanny said:


> Could be depression. Or anxiety. How do you know it even is screwed up?


How do I know it's screwed up? Time doesn't pass at all like it used to, I have _no_ concept of time. If you felt it, you'd understand, but it's just worthless to try to explain. I know some other people on this site have an understanding, so if anyone can explain it, go for it.


----------



## subtlerobot (Oct 15, 2005)

i lack a concept of pretty much everything...


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Fingertingle, it must be a hard time for you with your ocd, try not to give in and stay away from the symptoms of schizo, your mind will identify you with schizophrenia in 1 way or another and make you believe your gonna be one. Just take precautions like dont do drugs, eat healthy and exercise thats all you could do really.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Time is weird for me...

Long-term seems to be going so fast.

Short-term.... slow.

I can't believe I will be 24 next month. It's scary. Each year gets shorter and shorter and I hate it. Even though I hate living I also hate getting closer to death. Life and death are equally terrifying. I'm just trapped.

Lately, it's been getting harder for me to think of the month we are in. I mean I figure it out, but it takes a minute. Same thing with my age... I keep thinking I'm 22 when I'm almost 24. I think I'll forget my age soon. It's all downhill after 21... that's what I say.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

peacedove said:


> Time is weird for me...
> 
> Long-term seems to be going so fast.
> 
> ...


I have trouble with months, seasons, I'll question myself if Halloween has passed...


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

> Peak Procedure (Time Perception)
> ADHD, schizophrenia, depression and other psychiatric and neurodegenerative disorders affect time perception and the processes that underlie steady state performance in a temporal task, such as attention, motivation, and short and long term memory. This test uses an appetitive reward delivered at a fixed time to food-deprived mice to assess their ability to learn and reproduce this temporal response.


Well, that's a confirmation of what I am experiencing. I'm glad I read this!


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Peacedove, 
You crack me up. "Its all downhill after 21." I honestly thought from the hopelessness of some of your posts that you were nearer 30. Wow. You have limitless possiblities, not only of putting DP behind you and forgetting you ever had it, but also of getting a more active social life, which you were complaining you lacked a while ago. You probably have more of a life than me, and I've been 24 for six months. I havent dated in a year and a half. I spend too much time on my comp. I work too much. And my physical health isnt so good. Then again, I'm working on improving all of these things simultaneously, but I've learned the secret of steady change. Its called _patience_. Just work slowly on getting where you want to be, and dont think that you need all of this change this year or next. If I can improve myself to where I want to be in about 7 years, I'll be on track with my timetable. I think this is what the 20s are for - reflection and lifeplanning.

Fingertingle, I really wouldnt worry too much about this. They are speaking of neurodegenerative disorders, where just like Alzheimers, the mind slows down so much that reaction time is delayed. In DP, which unlike schizophrenia and alzheimer's IS NOT NEURODEGENERATIVE, the part of the brain which processes time, meaning of words, objects, etc...becomes distorted. This is why another time-bending phenomenon, deja vu, is so common in people with DP. It all flows through the temporal lobe, a very sensitive and important part of the brain.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

fingertingle said:


> poonanny said:
> 
> 
> > Could be depression. Or anxiety. How do you know it even is screwed up?
> ...


i have no concept of time either its like i dropped out of time itslef, i have no concept of weeks,days,months,years i just dont feel time at all, i can hardly remember my past and when i do its like it wasnt even me i cant attach a feeing to anything my house,my family,my memories, i know i was normal 2 months ago before i weaned off paxil but now i cant recall two months ago i dont even know what it feels like, people i know who were once formiliar look different and dont have a formiliar feeling or look even tv shows or movies i know i have once seen


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

russo327 said:


> fingertingle said:
> 
> 
> > poonanny said:
> ...


its like that at first... eventually your memory starts coming back slowly, you should try some ginkgo bilobo to help boost it faster.


----------

